
The Sad State of Web Development - flashm
https://medium.com/@wob/the-sad-state-of-web-development-1603a861d29f#.1rpqwjc8q
======
r721
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10880604](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10880604)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10882762](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10882762)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11035143](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11035143)

